# Grips for p220 supermatch?



## 396chevy (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello I'm looking for a new set of preferably finger groove grips for my p220 suprmatch from what I understand regular p220 grips won't work, I got a used set of Hogue's from a friend but they didn't work the thumb safety is in the way. Does anyone know where I can get something different?


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

*P239 Grips*

I have been looking for a set of Nil Wood Grips/W/the Sig Logo for the P239, 9mm, price No Object, hope you find your and I find Mine?tumbleweed


----------

